# Lets Take A Poll Shall WE?



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Athough the outcome will surely be obvious , maybe the benefit will be for "Round 2 Models" will see this and maybe justify a quicker release of our beloved starship of all time!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Star Trek 11 Movie USS Enterprise...the horror of it all.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, COME now! :lol:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

TOS Enterprise first. Once this is done I suspect the natives will be satisfied and in much better spirits to move forward with the next request, whatever that may be.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Maritain said:


> Star Trek 11 Movie USS Enterprise...the horror of it all.


Correctamundo!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This is a useless poll. What exactly do you think it will prove?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Nova Designs said:


> This is a useless poll. What exactly do you think it will prove?


Not as useless as you think - Tom is a regular reader of these boards, so having this type of poll shows him what the buying public (*US*) would much prefer


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

As much as I know I _should_ go TOS and as much as I _do_ want that bad boy in 1/350th I have to be honest. I've built it many times in other scales. I want to try the new ship first.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I have to go with the TOS E first.

I have no doubt that the "new" TOS E (for lack of a better term) will at some time be committed to plastic in some way... but the ORIGINAL one has to come first!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Why create a poll? Round2 stated that a 1/350 TOS will be out next year. And a 1/350 reimagined Enterprise, is a waste of plastic. 1/000 scale, OK.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

guartho said:


> As much as I know I _should_ go TOS and as much as I _do_ want that bad boy in 1/350th I have to be honest. I've built it many times in other scales. I want to try the new ship first.


I agree.

I've built every scale of TOS E ever offered...I have a MR Enterprise... 

I want to build the new kid on the block.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Why would they even consider the new one in 350? ... 
"350 POS II, The revenge of POS? "
If we're going that way, then I say the Scorpion at 350 next. 

But if scale be told, 1701N is likely* Excelsior-Big*! And if they're going to devote that much expense to a task that size, it _darn well better be_ Excelsior herself -'cos that and Reliant at 350 gets my glue going right there that does! A veritable Triumverate in Starship design!

This _New_ ship can take a number. If the reboot's aim is to gain a new gen of fans, then kids these days want the light-up toy version that runs quotes at them.

"Excelsior!"








I'd almost take Excelsior or Reliant next over 1701T. 
"Burn the Heretic!" :woohoo:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

TOS E all the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

At best kids these days want a Lego version. 

Look at the average age of people on the Moebius board, we are a dying breed.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

We may be older, but we have accumulated the wealth and power. We can buy the models, the youngsters are putting their money into i Pods and whatever new-fangled contraption I don't even want to know about. Besides, they do not have the attention span to build models.

But, as for me and my family, we will follow THE ORIGINAL. The "New" Enterprise will come and go just as fast as the movie. THE ORIGINAL has been in our hearts for 42 years and counting. Hard to improve on a classic.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

CaliOkie said:


> We may be older, but we have accumulated the wealth and power. We can buy the models, the youngsters are putting their money into i Pods and whatever new-fangled contraption I don't even want to know about. Besides, they do not have the attention span to build models.
> 
> But, as for me and my family, we will follow THE ORIGINAL. The "New" Enterprise will come and go just as fast as the movie. THE ORIGINAL has been in our hearts for 42 years and counting. Hard to improve on a classic.


Hey, I'm 25, and I buy models. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This is absurd.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Model Man said:


> Why would they even consider the new one in 350? ...
> "350 POS II, The revenge of POS? "


Hey, now!! Watch how you're using those acryonyms!!!    

But while I'm sure to buy the Round 2 TOS 1/350 kit when it comes out, those puppys are just huge. I just really don't have the space to display them. They'll get built, but quite a few years off into the future. But at the very least it is fun to see non-builders' eyes bug out when they see the box! :lol:

Currently, I'm all about the 1/1000 scale! I'm really hyper for a 1/1000 Refit & I'd happily take a 1/1000 nuEnterprise, too. Good for one build of the nuE, plus lots of great kitbashing parts! :woohoo:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey I'm 43 and I buy iPods!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Hey, now!! Watch how you're using those acryonyms!!!
> 
> But while I'm sure to buy the Round 2 TOS 1/350 kit when it comes out, those puppys are just huge. I just really don't have the space to display them. They'll get built, but quite a few years off into the future. But at the very least it is fun to see non-builders' eyes bug out when they see the box! :lol:
> 
> Currently, I'm all about the 1/1000 scale! I'm really hyper for a 1/1000 Refit & I'd happily take a 1/1000 nuEnterprise, too. Good for one build of the nuE, plus lots of great kitbashing parts! :woohoo:


Fed Models sells 1000 scale refits. If they're out, I have an extra


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I missed it. Where was the "None of the above" choice.

Didn't buy the 1/350th refit. Won't buy either of these at this scale.

Was this poll just another excuse for the nay sayers to tell us they don't like the new design? It's so hard to tell.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Fed Models sells 1000 scale refits. If they're out, I have an extra


I know about their kit. Thanks for the offer, Lou, but at the current finances, wishing for one in plastic is the better option. And with all of the variants I'd like to do, I would need the finances of Bill Gates! Plus, the rumor is if we keep talking about it, it could happen.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Arronax said:


> Was this poll just another excuse for the nay sayers to tell us they don't like the new design? It's so hard to tell.


Actually I started this poll with HONEST intentions. Did not mean to start such a *BASHING* thread!  Geez!
-Jim


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it too much, Jim. Some people just can't help themselves....


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, if I had to chose, it would be a TOS, but as I understand it, the new version is much bigger than the TOS ship, so 1/1000 makes more sense....


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

JGG1701 said:


> Actually I started this poll with HONEST intentions. Did not mean to start such a *BASHING* thread!  Geez!
> -Jim


Yeah. Right.

Jim


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

1/350 TOS all the way.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

No contest. I don't want to see the ugly new design onscreen let alone as a model. I won't pay to see the film and I sure as hell won't pay for a model of a garbage design.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Honestly, I'd want both. But since I'm not all that tied up in having models in the same scale, I chose the new ship in the poll. I'd buy the TOS version in 1/350th, but it has never seemed to me that the level of detail on it demands such a large model. The new one, as with the refit, looks to truly benefit from being in a larger scale.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:Original series E.:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Whatever the sixteen are smoking, I'll pass.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Put me down for the TOS E, not that I wouldn't buy a model of the other one should it become available.v Given the choice the TOS would be first.

I thought I read somewhere that Round 2's Trek license doesn't include the new movie, anybody else see this?

John


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John F said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Round 2's Trek license doesn't include the new movie, anybody else see this?
> John


 
That is correct from what we last heard from Round 2. Though the rumor is that they are trying to get the rights to the new movie.

Time to sit back and wait and see.

Not trying to be a wet blanket here but a 1/350th TOS E has never been "officially" announced by Round 2. Yes, I know they have said they are looking into producing such a kit in 2010. That however is not the same as officially announcing they will produce said kit. Kits in the past have been announced or rumored to be set for production and then never materialized. Just recently I have heard that Revell will not be re-releasing the Babylon 5 kits. This may just be another rumor but it goes to show that until you actually see it on the hobby shop shelf, don't believe it to be true.

Personally I hope Round 2 does do the TOS Enterprise in 1/350 scale. Just don't feel comfortable dropping over a grand for the M.R. Enterprise. Besides I prefer to build my collectables.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm afraid with this failing economy will prevent the TOS 1701 in 1/350th from being made. Plastic model kits are always the first to go in bad times.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I really hope we get a large-scale kit of the new E. A large scale TOS E would be nice too, but wouldn't be as timely for Round 2.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Hey, I'm 53 and want to restore a '72 Vega!.......... oh.... ooops


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

As much as I'd *love *a 1/350 TOS _E _I'd be just as happy with a truly accurate 1/600 or 1/650 scale TOS _E_. I mean, c'mon, some folks light up the 1/1000 PL kit so lighting up a 1/600 or so would be a snap.

Of course 1/350 TOS Klingon D7 would also make a very nice followup companion kit to a 1/350 TOS _E_.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

As much as I don't mind the new movie E I prefer TOS E as that is what I grew up on. I think it will complement my Refit E as well.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

These forums are so heavily rooted in all things nostalgia that I wonder what the point of this poll is even trying to prove. I'd like to have TOS Enterprise first too. I'd also like to have a kit of the affectionately titled (by some...okay, maybe not affectionately) POS Enterprise as well. Maybe just not first. Aww hell...they're gonna make them both anyway. What's the difference? I'm still working on the refit!


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Honestly, while I voted for TOS, I'd buy em both. 

Someone mentioned 1/1000th versions of ships (ie:refit and nu-prise...) I'd buy two refits and a nu-prise in that scale... I have a 1:1000th display waiting for other ships


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

ST 11 or TOS E in the same scale, hmmm, just thank of the kit bash possiblities.:wave:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

HOYVIN-GLAYVIN! 18 votes for the Trek XI version! The apocalypse truly is upon us!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> ST 11 or TOS E in the same scale, hmmm, just thank of the kit bash possiblities.:wave:


*Boo ya, baby!* I need a case of Refits & about four of the nuEnterprise at least! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am worried the present economy will kill a TOS E for next year too. I sure hope not. I have wanted that kit as bad as I wanted the refit. I would consider a 1/1000 new movie E but not a 1/350 scale.


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*In all seriousness...*

Folks,

While a 1/350 scale TOS ENTERPRISE would be great...I do so love my MR version. Its whirring nacelles are so comforting.

However, I'd love Round 2 to please, please, PLEASE Re-Release the K-7 Station? How hard would that be? Heck...why don't they take PRE-ORDERS for it, use the advance money to start tooling the thing...and then make 'em...?

Heck...I'll bet they could do the same for the TOS 1701?

And while we're on the subject...why not release Thomas Sasser's Franz Joseph kits? That could be cool.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

^^Then we wouldn't have to kit bash one fom TOS any more.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I also vote for a 1/350 scale Enterprise 1701. 
But to be honest, what would interest me even MORE than that would be an affordably priced and accurate 1/25th scale Galileo 7 Shuttlecraft.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seaview said:


> I also vote for a 1/350 scale Enterprise 1701.
> But to be honest, what would interest me even MORE than that would be an affordably priced and accurate 1/25th scale Galileo 7 Shuttlecraft.


I don't know if it interest me more, but I'd like one. :thumbsup:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, here is a look at the Enterprise 09 toy. It doesn't look near as bad as that first picture we all saw.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes it does


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> It doesn't look near as bad as that first picture we all saw.


Never thought the new E looked bad


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Someone people would decry the new E even if it was the most beautiful creation that man had ever made, just because it doesn't look like the original.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

And while some love it, some feel it is truly a horror to behold, original looking or not.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I have no problem with the contours of the new ship, but I would prefer red/orange bussard collectors

other than that, I think we should be grateful its as close to the original as it is. They coulda gone the McQuarrie flat triangle route


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> Well, here is a look at the Enterprise 09 toy. It doesn't look near as bad as that first picture we all saw.


True. It actually looks even worse, and that's an achievement.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I really, really want a kit of this! Asap!

http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/...ise-star-trek-2009-enterprise_wall01_1280.jpg


----------



## psytce (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd rather have the new E in 1/1000, and while I'm posting a 1/1000 refit would be great!

Tommy


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> True. It actually looks even worse, and that's an achievement.


 Agreed

The Engineering hull looks squashed and the Warp Engines look pregnant

-----------

Hey, that's it - they'll give 'birth' to a better looking ship at the end of the movie just as the rest of that..... 'thing' self-destructs


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Oops. You have to be logged in to see my link above. Here's a link to the same image that is posted on Flickr...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zathrasknowz/3295352026/sizes/o/


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Sweet! Looks fine to me. But what the hell do I know...I'm just a long time Trek fan.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

The original TOS E is the best. NOTHING compares to her! As Kirk said " She's a beautiful lady and we love her!"


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Krako said:


> Oops. You have to be logged in to see my link above. Here's a link to the same image that is posted on Flickr...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zathrasknowz/3295352026/sizes/o/


HOLY..... 

That image is amazing!!! The more I see it, the more I like it. Sure there's nitpicks about the design, but you can't have everything.

I'll take one in 1/1000, as well as the Refit!!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> HOLY.....
> 
> That image is amazing!!! The more I see it, the more I like it. Sure there's nitpicks about the design, but you can't have everything.
> 
> I'll take one in 1/1000, as well as the Refit!!


I wish they had released an image like that, instead of the one they did. There would have been a lot fewer complaints, imho.

The image belongs to Tobias Richter, who has put together a CG model of the new E over at Scifi-Meshes.com. Truly amazing, considering how few references there are.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll agree, that is a magnificent rendering..............of a horrible design. And I'm a long time Trek fan too. I must know nothing either.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Krako said:


> I really, really want a kit of this! Asap!
> 
> http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/...ise-star-trek-2009-enterprise_wall01_1280.jpg


Nicely rendered, but it doesn't help one iota. It's still ugly as sin.

Reminds me of creatively bereft contemporary "musicians" who take rifts of good songs from the past and bury them in endlessly repetitive and migraine inducing hip-hop and rap noise.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The Starshizzle Enterprizzle?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> Reminds me of creatively bereft contemporary "musicians" who take rifts of good songs from the past and bury them in endlessly repetitive and migraine inducing hip-hop and rap noise.


Your post reminds me of this guy...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ms7d_saturday-night-live-grumpy-old-man_fun

:hat:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I happen to like hip hop, and rap, and jazz and classical and rock and blues and soundtracks and the old Enterprise(s) AND the new Enterprise! The new render of it looks great and I don't just mean the render itself but the design too. Is it really so radically different as to HATE it? C'mon now.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Jazz. :thumbsup:
Classical. :thumbsup:

Hip-hop and rap. Pass me the Advil.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Can't really fault you for your musical tastes as I myself despise bands like Ratt and Poison and everytime I see that Bret Michaels guy on Rock Of Love he makes me wanna throw him through a window!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

10,000 Quatloos for the TOS 1/350 Enterprise!

Bor


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

JeffG said:


> Can't really fault you for your musical tastes as I myself despise bands like Ratt and Poison and everytime I see that Bret Michaels guy on Rock Of Love he makes me wanna throw him through a window!


In fairness I am making a gross generalization. Although I cannot recall the artists or the titles of songs there have been occasional contemporary works I've found tolerable. But I find the general style of the music to be laden with sameness and emotionally irritating.

Music is often something you respond to on an emotional level first then you may reflect upon it more deeply later. To me this music elicits the same emotional response I get from hearing a telephone ringing or alarm clock buzzing nonstop and no one is turning it off.

Now back to our scheduled thread topic...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's all going to be subjective in the end for each of us personally (I can't stand the pimped-out prostitution of the old design myself  ) but the level of appeal will be a measurable quantity and, so far, it doesn't look good for the new design. 

I'll admit, however, that we will have to wait until the movie to find out for sure how just how the new design and new movie goes over with the sci-fi/ST movie audience at large. They've been brutal to movies in the past--usually when they've deserved it so I think we'll know pretty soon. If the money flows, there may be more shows . . .


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

While the Chaos symbol on the sensor is nice to see, it belongs in the Warhammer universe more than Gene's. I know there's a song of praise over "bow-legged women", but "bow-pyloned starships"? The nacelles look like a space monster took a chomp out of them. It just disappoints me.

20,000 Quatloos to bury this one!


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

To me yes, it's enough to hate it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well according to the poll...... need I say more?:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

well, the poll didn't have an option for both 
We'd have probably seen somewhat different results had that been the case.
Or not... what do I know?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

At least the new old tricorder is just like the original:

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PL61853

Okay, maybe not JUST like the original but it's cool just the same.

Okay, maybe it's not COOL but, hey, at least it's DIFFERENT!


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

God, can you say IPhone


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Does this remind anyone else of the "vox" from "Galaxy Quest:"

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PL61852 ?

And why does the phaser as shown here remind me of the STIII phaser _and _the STV-VI "combat phaser:"

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PL61851 ?


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

TGel63 said:


> God, can you say IPhone


Oh, come on -- the tricorder doesn't look like an iPhone. Doesn't mean you have to like it. You've taken every single possible opportunity to remind us all _ad nauseum_ that you don't like the design of anything associated with the new film. That's fine, really -- but in what way does this tricorder resemble an iPhone, other than that they are both handheld devices?

This all presumes you were talking about the tricorder, of course. If you weren't ... never mind.

It looks to me to be inspired primarily by the _Star Trek III_ and _Next Generation_ tricorders. And more than the other equipment we've seen, this is instantly identifiable (to me) as a tricorder -- and not just because it says "Tricorder" on it! :thumbsup: :lol:

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

In that phaser pic, you can definitely see the light teal color that Carson Dyle mentioned a few months back.

I think all the designs - props, costumes and ships - that we've seen so far look great. The bridge is the only thing I've seen that is a little head-scratching. However, I really haven't seen enough of it to get a good feel for it yet.

Paramount/CBS's marketing strategy has been interesting to watch so far. Plenty of licensed products from both the new movie and TOS. I would bet that strategy will apply to Round 2 as well. So, hopefully, we'll get BOTH a new E and a TOS E in the next couple of years.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

More eye candy from Tobias Richter...

http://trekmovie.com/2009/02/23/first-look-at-tobias-richters-uss-enterprise-wallpapers/


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I'd like all 3 in 1:1000. Then we can all mix n' match to demonstrate all our interpretations of what "they should've done."


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

> I'd like all 3 in 1:1000. Then we can all mix n' match to demonstrate all our interpretations of what "they should've done."


Not a bad idea.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

sbaxter said:


> . . . It looks to me to be inspired primarily by the _Star Trek III_ and _Next Generation_ tricorders. And more than the other equipment we've seen, this is instantly identifiable (to me) as a tricorder -- and not just because it says "Tricorder" on it! :thumbsup: :lol:


In and of themselves--regardless of their adherence to canon--there are some interesting things so far with XI, IMHO:

1. Uniforms--neat material

2. Phasers--variation on a theme--more techno and greeblie but okay

3. USS Kelvin--another cool variation on a theme

The things that really bug me in an aesthetic/artistic sense:

1. Misproportions of the 1701--though I'll admit the fan images make the most of the new ship

2. Bridge design--could me so much more with just a little less of the excess

3. Tricorder and communicator--just don't do anything for me

All that being said, I agree that the refit and the new/old ship in 1/1000th would be good choices for kits for bashers and OOB assemblers alike.

I'd buy a Kelvin in a heartbeat as well.

But, more than anything, the dream come true would _still_ be an _accurate _1/350th TOS ship. It'd be fun to have a few of those to bash into variations on a theme.


----------

